# Uncle Mac, Where have you been?



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I do not presume to speak for all but, I personally have greatly missed my daily glimpse of Uncle Mac's incredible collection of shell cordovan and the always succinct but, sage and timely advice he so graciously offered for the benefit of our membership. I do hope all is well and that we will soon have to opportunity to enjoy our favorite Uncle's contributions, again! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Ditto, Eagle, but I'm not worried yet. It's vacation time.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

There should really be an AAAC hall of fame...just a simple section to honor those few members that have been here for years and have helped so many people dress better with their kind and constructive advice. I too hope that all is well with the Uncle.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Such a classy and gracious presence will always be missed. I've also wondered where uncle is. As I related in an earlier post, my wife recently asked who this uncle I was always referring to was. We've been married nearly 40 years and she had never heard of him:icon_smile: I'm sure he's fine and will be glad to know he is missed.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Uncle Mac has been know to take long breaks from the fora before. Considering it's (usually) always at the end of summer and during mid-winter, once can assume he's on vacation. That, or an extensive hat- and shoe-buying holiday. He'll be back.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

He must be on vacation. Hoping he returns soon!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

feel better, boys?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but is the uncle reference merely one of affection. When I first joined, I confess that I thought half the board was related!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but is the uncle reference merely one of affection. When I first joined, I confess that I thought half the board was related!


I've also assumed it's affection, but perhaps we should start referring to one another as "cousin"


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but is the uncle reference merely one of affection. When I first joined, I confess that I thought half the board was related!


Uncle Mac communicates with a lot of members by PM (especially if you post shoe pics in the "What Shoes Are You Wearing" thread) and likes to get to know the regulars personally. He's older than most of us so "Uncle" became term of affection.



Trip English said:


> I've also assumed it's affection, but perhaps we should start referring to one another as "cousin"


Only in the South, Cousin.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Only in the South, Cousin.


 Well, I believe Trip is from Maryland, so while he's not technically of the south he is at least near the border.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Cousins*



Cardinals5 said:


> Uncle Mac communicates with a lot of members by PM (especially if you post shoe pics in the "What Shoes Are You Wearing" thread) and likes to get to know the regulars personally. He's older than most of us so "Uncle" became term of affection.
> 
> Only in the South, Cousin.


I thought the cousins were those "across the pond"? (ie. our Brit friends)
Tom


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

So are we all "fam"?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> So are we all "fam"?


Cousin,

Since I'm not sure how many generations it takes for each of us to get back to Noah, I can't begin to tell how many degrees and removes there would be so "Cousin" will just have to do. Besides, I think Uncle Mac will be very happy to find that we have begun to trace the tree in his absence. Hope he comes back very soon!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I've also assumed it's affection, but perhaps we should start referring to one another as "cousin"


cuz..?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

chacend said:


> Cousin,
> 
> Since I'm not sure how many generations it takes for each of us to get back to Noah, I can't begin to tell how many degrees and removes there would be so "Cousin" will just have to do. Besides, I think Uncle Mac will be very happy to find that we have begun to trace the tree in his absence. Hope he comes back very soon!


Indeed, everyone in the world is a cousin of everyone, and thus everyone on the board as well.
In fact, everyone should try to remember this throughout daily life.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Chacend is correct, I'm from Maryland and have never felt more like a Southerner than living here in Connecticut!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ are you in college in conn?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

No, college is a ways in the past. I moved here to open a business.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I should be rather embarrassed to introduce the fine members of this fora as "Our American Cousin," as there is a definite paucity of boorish behavior present!



I do hope Uncle Mac returns refreshed from his time away!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Funny how we make assumptions about people's background. My guess would be that the Uncle/MacArthur might be a Philipino gent.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> Funny how we make assumptions about people's background. My guess would be that the Uncle/MacArthur might be a Philipino gent.


Plenty of pics to prove that false.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

All I've ever seen are his shoes.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to look at the what are you wearing thread.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

He's more like.....a state of mind.


----------



## shandy (Jul 4, 2010)

He doesn't look that old either! He is missed!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread reminds me of Chapter 17 of a great book by one Mark Twain.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

YoungClayB said:


> This thread reminds me of Chapter 17 of a great book by one Mark Twain.


Hopefully, Uncle will come walking down the aisle soon!


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but is the uncle reference merely one of affection. When I first joined, I confess that I thought half the board was related!


This board has a long tradition of a$%-kissing when it comes to MacArthur for some reason. I'm sure he's a really nice guy. But you post a picture of yourself wearing pleated pants, a turtleneck, and a Borsalino fedora and see how quickly people let you know how "not trad" you are....

I'm just sayin'!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

tsweetland said:


> This board has a long tradition of a$%-kissing when it comes to MacArthur for some reason. I'm sure he's a really nice guy. But you post a picture of yourself wearing pleated pants, a turtleneck, and a Borsalino fedora and see how quickly people let you know how "not trad" you are....
> 
> I'm just sayin'!


I don't know about a$%-kissing, but I do know that was one of the most a$%inine remarks I've seen in a while. MacArthur is one of the true gentlemen on this forum, a category that your remark definitely disqualifies you from.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

This forum has been delightfully free of "is it trad?" blather for some time - pretty much since Chacend blew out 2 trolls with a single post last spring.


----------



## shandy (Jul 4, 2010)

chacend said:


> I don't know about a$%-kissing, but I do know that was one of the most a$%inine remarks I've seen in a while. MacArthur is one of the true gentlemen on this forum, a category that your remark definitely disqualifies you from.


Agreed!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Being shot to sunshine over your attire is a rare occasion. We take a much firmer hand with ass-hats than fedoras.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

tsweetland said:


> This board has a long tradition of a$%-kissing when it comes to MacArthur for some reason. I'm sure he's a really nice guy. But you post a picture of yourself wearing pleated pants, a turtleneck, and a Borsalino fedora and see how quickly people let you know how "not trad" you are....
> 
> I'm just sayin'!


I'm just saying the man comes across as a classy gentleman and that is all ways "traditional". With comments like the above you can dress straight out of the Take Ivy bible and not be considered classy or trad.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> This forum has been delightfully free of "is it trad?" blather for some time - pretty much since Chacend blew out 2 trolls with a single post last spring.


can we get more on this one? I missed it.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

tsweetland said:


> This board has a long tradition of a$%-kissing when it comes to MacArthur for some reason. I'm sure he's a really nice guy. But you post a picture of yourself wearing pleated pants, a turtleneck, and a Borsalino fedora and see how quickly people let you know how "not trad" you are....
> 
> I'm just sayin'!


 Not that I approve, but


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
No, sadly it didn't "just get real" but rather, just a bit more reflective of the declining standards of civility found throughout society in general. Tsweetland, that was unnecessarily trollish of you!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

BRING BACK MCARTHUR!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

closerlook said:


> BRING BACK MCARTHUR!


Here, Here. If he's not back within a week, I'm going to call him. We need his upbeat personality, sagely advice, and our daily shell fix.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Plus, its good to know you are missed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Speaking of missing persons, whatever happened to Coleman? Is he out circuit-riding and hosting tent revivals on a ten state tour like I imagine, or did he finally get put away for looking too sharp?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

He's taken to dressing in all white suits, shirts, suits and ties on the sawdust trail. Hard to relate to trad when he's in that mode. But back to the subject of the thread...we need for Macarthur to return! It's just not the same forum without his contributions.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey! I just noticed I got promoted to "Senior Member"! I am deducing that is due to the 500 post mark. Do I get a merit badge? Learn the secret handshake? Have to ride the goat? What?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Speaking of missing persons, whatever happened to Coleman? Is he out circuit-riding and hosting tent revivals on a ten state tour like I imagine, or did he finally get put away for looking too sharp?


He's taking an extended hiatus from the forum - possibly for good. I think he just got worn out - if you remember he was in the midst/center of all the last wave of "is this trad"/"I'm fed up with..." stuff and I think it just got to be too much. I always hope he'll make a triumphant return since I really enjoyed his contributions, but I can't fault a guy for just getting sick of it all. I'm also still holding out hope for Caesars0331 who burned bright in the spring/summer, but has since started a new academic pursuit and doesn't have time for us. There's a whole list of guys who are missed.



Saltydog said:


> Hey! I just noticed I got promoted to "Senior Member"! I am deducing that is due to the 500 post mark. Do I get a merit badge? Learn the secret handshake? Have to ride the goat? What?


No merit badges, box of cookies, access to the secret handshake, or forum decoder ring for a measly 500 posts. When you hit 1,000 and become a
"Super Member" that's when all the perks will really start to kick in (you'll get a box in the mail and a voting ballot). I've recently shifted from "Super Member" to "Advanced Member" (sounds like a demotion), but I'm awaiting access to the AAAC Hall of Fame status of "Connoisseur" that may or may not arrive at 5,000 posts (it's all beer and skittles from then on). After that the next step is Valhalla (10,000 posts) where the forum elite reside (AlanC should be the next inductee later this month).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Caesars, too? Dammit, and he was a hat guy, ex-military, a wit, and a regular celebrant of the G&T. I wish him well: I remember he posted a few pictures of himself at Dartmouth last spring without comment - has he gone off there?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been participating in these type bulletin boards for ten years or so. Fishing, guns, reloading, cooking, baking, now clothes. Folks tend to come and then move on after a while. Just seems to be the way it works.

I looked a day or two ago and Caesars logged in at the end of August. If he is at Darmouth and too busy to mess with this; that's a good thing in my book though he is missed.

Hopefully Uncle Mac is just on vacation and will be back this week.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

There are a lot of guys who seem to have contributed with great frequency and disappeared. Fortunately some of them, like Brownshoe, pop back for a post here and there. I was thinking after Cards' post above of starting a "Is Coleman's Absence Trad?" thread in the hopes he'd see it and get a chuckle, but I don't think he's logged in since early this summer.

I look forward to Uncle Mac's return.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Brownshoe is a reputable member. I hope he shows up again soon too.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been on now for over a year and, like Dragoon, I have participated in a number of boards. In many ways this, and the bad boys across town, are my favorite. I like the Trad forum because I grew up trad--that was involuntary of course--but the clothing holds special appeal to me. There are dust-ups on these boards quite often, humans tend to be messy and disorderly creatures. The internet causes people to take leave of their civility causing arguments to have a more intensified effect. In my time here, lot's of good people have left. Some complain about the moderation, I believe there is truth to that complaint. Some complain about the paucity of original thought and I believe that has less merit. There are some good posters here. One of the things I have noticed is that many of the WAYWT posters post until they have come to the end of their wardrobe and funds and then drift off. Despite this, I believe they all add and we should enjoy their time here. Sad to hear of Coleman's reason for leaving, but that is understandable. This forum became almost insuffereable during the period of the "trad baby" name era, but it appears to be done. I hope Uncle Mac is simply on vacation because I enjoy his presence and personna. Perhaps he just needed a break, if nothing else, I truly hope his absence has been voluntary and not the result of illness or the like.

G


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I too miss the members named. A number of them make appearances on other fora that I check, so I have seen their WAYWT pics, etc. Another favorite of mine who hasn't been here much is Patrick. But for Mcarthur to drop out without any contact is worrying. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

patrick made an appearance on the thrift page not long ago i believe.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

he's probably just too depressed by the Mets to care what clothes he puts on.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> No merit badges, box of cookies, access to the secret handshake, or forum decoder ring for a measly 500 posts. When you hit 1,000 and become a
> "Super Member" that's when all the perks will really start to kick in (you'll get a box in the mail and a voting ballot). I've recently shifted from "Super Member" to "Advanced Member" (sounds like a demotion), but I'm awaiting access to the AAAC Hall of Fame status of "Connoisseur" that may or may not arrive at 5,000 posts (it's all beer and skittles from then on). After that the next step is Valhalla (10,000 posts) where the forum elite reside (AlanC should be the next inductee later this month).


LOL, but be careful what we wish for, regarding posting milestones. I've been hearing rumors on an increasingly frequent basis that tradition (or Trad, if you prefer) holds that, as did the ancient Eskimo tribes with their elderly, when you hit 12,500 posts, they put you on an ice flow and watch you drift off into the sunset...................................................what was that? Did I hear someone chipping ice(!)?


----------

